# Instant Beer!



## WhineMaker (Apr 1, 2009)

Finally, the product we have all been waiting for... Check this out!


http://www.kegworks.com/company/insta-beer?source=040109-instant-email


----------



## ASAI (Apr 1, 2009)

Now, If they could just develope some for wine. So, I didn't have to wait 8-12 weeks for a 28 day wine kit to be ready.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2009)

Very interesting and if i found a small package around here I would have to check it out not expecting much from it but you never know with them Krauts and beer!


----------



## ASAI (Apr 1, 2009)

wade said:


> Very interesting and if i found a small package around here I would have to check it out not expecting much from it but you never know with them Krauts and beer!




I'll send you a packet of each; doubt if I wll make all 12 packets. I ordered a 12 pack case of each; except, for the Belgian Ale. Next day delivery, should have it here on Friday.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2009)

Thats too funny, I hope it truly is a good product!


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2009)

And I bet plenty tried to order 



It is a GREAT Aprils Fool Joke.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2009)

Tepe, I looked at the sight quick but didnt check that closely! Asai, you will pay for that 1 deeply! Oops, did I accidentally ban you from this site!


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2009)

Being a homebrewer I knew otherwise. Smurf should get a good laugh on this.

I do wish it would be that easy..


----------



## grapeman (Apr 1, 2009)

You might be able to get the beer flavor in a packet, but how do you dehydrate the alcohol?


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2009)

That my friend makes it a great joke.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey you just never know, I also brew beer but not that often as Im not a huge beer drinker, I have all the essentials for AG, only done it twice so far. If they could clone animals and people Im sure they could figure out how to do this if they really wanted to.


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2009)

Wade

I hope so too. Wouldn't it be great to bring some "powder" in a hike or a BB game and just add spring water and poof you have a beer on demand.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2009)

Sure would have been easier then dragging the dang keg through the woods for what seemed like miles when I was a younger!


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2009)

That's why Homebrewers use the old "soda" kegs (corny's)they are 5 gallons or just over 2 cases. I try th keep 18+ kegs full but, its a tough task.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2009)

I have 2 of these.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, ya got me. I said to self, No way this stuff is any good and I am gonna order a pack to try and give a review. I should of know by the sellers who listed the product. I have ordered from them before. They are pretty funny dudes.


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 2, 2009)

I have to admit that it had my interest peaked too!! 





Cheers!


----------

